# Power steering belt???



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

On my 86 N/A what is the best way to tighten the power steering belt, Ive tried sooooo many times and it still squeaks, any tips????


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

is the belt old or contaminated?
is the PS pump good?
have you tried belt dressing / wd-40?

The only belt that's ever given me trouble is the alternator, and that's probably because the PS pump is leaking on it :loser:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If your going to use WD-40 use it VERY lightly.


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> If your going to use WD-40 use it VERY lightly.


What does WD-40 do for the belt???


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

cleans the pullies and lubricates the belt a bit.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

WD40 won't do anything but make the belt slip. It's primary purpose is a lubricant/cleaner, don't forget. If the belt is _that_ loose, get a new one. If the new one is loose, you'll have to do a custom resize, meaning going down a couple numbers lower on the belt size. Every letter and number in a belt part number means something, you can choose smaller sizes to fit the application better. The parts store guys could explain it better than I can.


----------

